# Women Strip Down During Local Access Cable Show



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

_(WBZ)_ _LOWELL_ Viewers of Lowell's local cable access channel received a shock Monday night when they allegedly witnessed two women strip down to nothing during a late-night show.

Ken Favreau of Lowell told the Sun he thought the program, which was aired on Lowell Telecommunications Corp., was something out of Cinemax. Favreau had this to say when he described the video the newspaper: He said one woman stripped naked while a band was playing. He then told the paper another woman entered the picture. She had her clothes taken off by the other woman who was already naked. Favreau then told the paper the two women kissed, rubbed bodies and began painting each other.

A Lowell Board member expressed her disapproval for the show to the Lowell Sun. "I'm not a happy person," said Rita Mercier. "From what I understand, there was full frontal nudity and more. If you want that, go to a video shop and rent something. But I don't want it on local cable access. ... If this goes on, how much more would someone try to get away with? I'm offended."

Full story: http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_037162423.html


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

...and I'm stuck with Leno and Letterman.


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

First time I ever wished I lived in Lowell.


----------

